# [SOLVED]Cannot get sound working

## Nicholas.Walker

I cannot get the sound working on my Dell Latitude D800 Laptop after I have followed the Gentoo ALSA Configuration Guide.

My system specs:

1.6GHz Pentium M Processor

855PM Chipset Motherboard

512MB RAM

30GB HDD

System: Gentoo Linux installed from a stage3-i686 tarball

XDM installed

Enlightenment WM

Esound

kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r6 installed

-->Device Drivers-->Sound--><M>Sound Card Support compiled

(also: Device Drivers --> Sound --> <*> Sound Card Support compiled previously)

output from modinfo soundcore:

---

description: Core sound module

author: Alan Cox

license: GPL 

alias: char-major-14-*

vermagic: 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 preempt PENTIUMM 4STACKS gcc-3.3

depends:

---

Output from lspci | grep -i audio:

---

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

---

This is what my /etc/make.conf file looks like:

---

CFLAGS="-02 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="gtk gnome dvd alsa cdr hal howl qt kde"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

----

emerge alsa-driver completed with no errors

emerge alsa-oss completed with no errors

aoss mpg123 music.mp3 yielded the following:

---

High Performance MPEG 1.0/2.0/2.5 Audio Player for Layer 1,2 and 3.

Version 0.59s-r9 (2000/Oct/27).  Written and copyrights by Michael Hipp

THIS SOFTWARE COMES WITH ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY! USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!

music.mp3: No such file or directory

---

emerge alsa-utils completed with no errors.

This is what /etc/modules.d/alsa looks like:

---

#ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

#OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

(information saying must customize next section for my specific sound card etc.)

##ALSA Portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

##alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

(nothing else in the file was modified from the default)

---

my /etc/devfsd.conf file looks like this (relevant section)

---

# ALSA/OSS stuff

# Comment/change these if you want to change the permissions on

# the audio devices

LOOKUP          snd          MODLOAD ACTION snd

LOOKUP          dsp          MODLOAD

LOOKUP          mixer        MODLOAD

LOOKUP          midi         MODLOAD

REGISTER        sound/.*     PERMISSIONS root.audio 660

REGISTER        snd/.*       PERMISSIONS root.audio 660

---

rc-update add alsasound boot no problems

/etc/init.d/alsasound start gave me a whole raft of messages:

*Loading ALSA modules...

*  Loading: snd-card-0...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown paramter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_intel8x0 (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

*   Loading: snd-seq-oss...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown paramter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/seq/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

*   Loading: snd-pcm-oss...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss(/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

*   Loading snd-mixer-oss...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

*   Loading snd-seq...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting sund_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmseg)

                                           [ ok ]

*Restoring Mixer Levels....   [ ok ]

--- 

this is my dmesg output:

re probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 58605120 sectors (30005 MB), CHS=58140/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.10 loaded.

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:01.2[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[fafef800-fafeffff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, pci mem 0xf4fffc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 26 Oct 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0xbf80

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0xbf40

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0xbf20

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [A4Tech USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 2004 UTC).

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[5b4fc0003fffffff]

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49460 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 with STAC9750/51 at 0xf4fff800, irq 5

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4093 buckets, 32744 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI wakeup devices: 

 LID PBTN PCI0 USB0 USB1 USB2 USB3 MODM PCIE 

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S4bios S5)

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 160k freed

Adding 499960k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

tg3.c:v3.14 (November 15, 2004)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95705A50) rev 3001 PHY(5705)] (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 10/100/1000BaseT Ethernet 00:0d:56:a9:f1:a8

eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[1] MIirq[1] ASF[0] Split[0] WireSpeed[1] TSOcap[1] 

tg3: tg3_stop_block timed out, ofs=1400 enable_bit=2

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/5

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a5

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/11

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a11

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/6

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a6

tg3: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

tg3: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/2

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a2

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/3

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a3

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/4

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a4

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/5

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a5

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/7

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a7

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:12:51 PST 2004

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

kobject_register failed for snd_page_alloc (-17)

 [<c01faebb>] kobject_register+0x5b/0x60

 [<c012d1dd>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x7d/0x100

 [<c012e2f7>] load_module+0x777/0xa40

 [<c012e620>] sys_init_module+0x60/0x210

 [<c01030df>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01faebb>] kobject_register+0x5b/0x60

 [<c012d1dd>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x7d/0x100

 [<c012e2f7>] load_module+0x777/0xa40

 [<c012e620>] sys_init_module+0x60/0x210

 [<c01030df>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

kobject_register failed for snd_page_alloc (-17)

 [<c01faebb>] kobject_register+0x5b/0x60

 [<c012d1dd>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x7d/0x100

 [<c012e2f7>] load_module+0x777/0xa40

 [<c012e620>] sys_init_module+0x60/0x210

 [<c01030df>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01faebb>] kobject_register+0x5b/0x60

 [<c012d1dd>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x7d/0x100

 [<c012e2f7>] load_module+0x777/0xa40

 [<c012e620>] sys_init_module+0x60/0x210

 [<c01030df>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

kobject_register failed for snd_page_alloc (-17)

 [<c01faebb>] kobject_register+0x5b/0x60

 [<c012d1dd>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x7d/0x100

 [<c012e2f7>] load_module+0x777/0xa40

 [<c012e620>] sys_init_module+0x60/0x210

 [<c01030df>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01faebb>] kobject_register+0x5b/0x60

 [<c012d1dd>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x7d/0x100

 [<c012e2f7>] load_module+0x777/0xa40

 [<c012e620>] sys_init_module+0x60/0x210

 [<c01030df>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01faebb>] kobject_register+0x5b/0x60

 [<c012d1dd>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x7d/0x100

 [<c012e2f7>] load_module+0x777/0xa40

 [<c012e620>] sys_init_module+0x60/0x210

 [<c01030df>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01faebb>] kobject_register+0x5b/0x60

 [<c012d1dd>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x7d/0x100

 [<c012e2f7>] load_module+0x777/0xa40

 [<c012e620>] sys_init_module+0x60/0x210

 [<c01030df>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

kobject_register failed for snd_page_alloc (-17)

 [<c01faebb>] kobject_register+0x5b/0x60

 [<c012d1dd>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x7d/0x100

 [<c012e2f7>] load_module+0x777/0xa40

 [<c012e620>] sys_init_module+0x60/0x210

 [<c01030df>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01faebb>] kobject_register+0x5b/0x60

 [<c012d1dd>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x7d/0x100

 [<c012e2f7>] load_module+0x777/0xa40

 [<c012e620>] sys_init_module+0x60/0x210

 [<c01030df>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01faebb>] kobject_register+0x5b/0x60

 [<c012d1dd>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x7d/0x100

 [<c012e2f7>] load_module+0x777/0xa40

 [<c012e620>] sys_init_module+0x60/0x210

 [<c01030df>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01faebb>] kobject_register+0x5b/0x60

 [<c012d1dd>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x7d/0x100

 [<c012e2f7>] load_module+0x777/0xa40

 [<c012e620>] sys_init_module+0x60/0x210

 [<c01030df>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01faebb>] kobject_register+0x5b/0x60

 [<c012d1dd>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x7d/0x100

 [<c012e2f7>] load_module+0x777/0xa40

 [<c012e620>] sys_init_module+0x60/0x210

 [<c01030df>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

kobject_register failed for snd_page_alloc (-17)

 [<c01faebb>] kobject_register+0x5b/0x60

 [<c012d1dd>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x7d/0x100

 [<c012e2f7>] load_module+0x777/0xa40

 [<c012e620>] sys_init_module+0x60/0x210

 [<c01030df>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01faebb>] kobject_register+0x5b/0x60

 [<c012d1dd>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x7d/0x100

 [<c012e2f7>] load_module+0x777/0xa40

 [<c012e620>] sys_init_module+0x60/0x210

 [<c01030df>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01faebb>] kobject_register+0x5b/0x60

 [<c012d1dd>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x7d/0x100

 [<c012e2f7>] load_module+0x777/0xa40

 [<c012e620>] sys_init_module+0x60/0x210

 [<c01030df>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01faebb>] kobject_register+0x5b/0x60

 [<c012d1dd>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x7d/0x100

 [<c012e2f7>] load_module+0x777/0xa40

 [<c012e620>] sys_init_module+0x60/0x210

 [<c01030df>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

kobject_register failed for snd_page_alloc (-17)

 [<c01faebb>] kobject_register+0x5b/0x60

 [<c012d1dd>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x7d/0x100

 [<c012e2f7>] load_module+0x777/0xa40

 [<c012e620>] sys_init_module+0x60/0x210

 [<c01030df>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01faebb>] kobject_register+0x5b/0x60

 [<c012d1dd>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x7d/0x100

 [<c012e2f7>] load_module+0x777/0xa40

 [<c012e620>] sys_init_module+0x60/0x210

 [<c01030df>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01faebb>] kobject_register+0x5b/0x60

 [<c012d1dd>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x7d/0x100

 [<c012e2f7>] load_module+0x777/0xa40

 [<c012e620>] sys_init_module+0x60/0x210

 [<c01030df>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

kobject_register failed for snd_page_alloc (-17)

 [<c01faebb>] kobject_register+0x5b/0x60

 [<c012d1dd>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x7d/0x100

 [<c012e2f7>] load_module+0x777/0xa40

 [<c012e620>] sys_init_module+0x60/0x210

 [<c01030df>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01faebb>] kobject_register+0x5b/0x60

 [<c012d1dd>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x7d/0x100

 [<c012e2f7>] load_module+0x777/0xa40

 [<c012e620>] sys_init_module+0x60/0x210

 [<c01030df>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_intel8x0: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01faebb>] kobject_register+0x5b/0x60

 [<c012d1dd>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x7d/0x100

 [<c012e2f7>] load_module+0x777/0xa40

 [<c012e620>] sys_init_module+0x60/0x210

 [<c01030df>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01faebb>] kobject_register+0x5b/0x60

 [<c012d1dd>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x7d/0x100

 [<c012e2f7>] load_module+0x777/0xa40

 [<c012e620>] sys_init_module+0x60/0x210

 [<c01030df>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

kobject_register failed for snd_page_alloc (-17)

 [<c01faebb>] kobject_register+0x5b/0x60

 [<c012d1dd>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x7d/0x100

 [<c012e2f7>] load_module+0x777/0xa40

 [<c012e620>] sys_init_module+0x60/0x210

 [<c01030df>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01faebb>] kobject_register+0x5b/0x60

 [<c012d1dd>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x7d/0x100

 [<c012e2f7>] load_module+0x777/0xa40

 [<c012e620>] sys_init_module+0x60/0x210

 [<c01030df>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

kobject_register failed for snd (-17)

 [<c01faebb>] kobject_register+0x5b/0x60

 [<c012d1dd>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x7d/0x100

 [<c012e2f7>] load_module+0x777/0xa40

 [<c012e620>] sys_init_module+0x60/0x210

 [<c01030df>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

Help please.   :Smile: 

Nicholas WalkerLast edited by Nicholas.Walker on Sun Mar 13, 2005 9:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## moocha

Did you issue 

```
modules-update
```

 before rebooting / before running the alsasound init script? If not, do that now and reboot (reboot's the easiest way to ensure the modules dependencies are clean).

----------

## Nicholas.Walker

I rebooted after issuing the modules-update and rc-update add alsasound boot, but at boot time I got the same set of errors as I get when issuing the /etc/init.d/alsasound start command.

Sound-card support is compiled as * in the kernel.

I have double checked the driver name against the ALSA Sound Card Matrix to make sure I got it right, and I have compared my syntax to the examples provided to make sure that it's correct.

The only thing that I can see different is that modinfo soundcore gives me alias char-major-14-* and the /etc/modules.d/alsa has alias char-major-116 snd instead.

Could this be part of the problem?Last edited by Nicholas.Walker on Tue Mar 08, 2005 3:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## shadowrm

i have the exact same card the intel8x0 i received a bunch of errors but the problem boiled down to me enabling sound card support within the kernel (*) and then using the command:

# ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" emerge -a alsa-driver alsa-oss alsa-lib alsa-tools alsa-utils

and thats worked for me greatly  :Very Happy:  hope this might help you out!

----------

## Nicholas.Walker

Nope, didn't do it.  Compiled kernel as you said then issued command and rebooted, but still same set of errors

----------

## bebzif

 *Nicholas.Walker wrote:*   

> Nope, didn't do it.  Compiled kernel as you said then issued command and rebooted, but still same set of errors

 

I had the same problem due to the fact I forgot to

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r6

after recompiling.

Now I have no sound because my Asus W1N laptop is not supported by ALSA drivers, but it loads modules correctly and without any error.

----------

## Nicholas.Walker

I made sure that i copied arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r6 before rebooting.

I assumed that since SuSE could support it Gentoo would as well given the extra configurability and I figured the intel8x0 sound card was a relatively common one to be supported.

There is something going to my speakers because I get a popping sound when the computer shuts down.  meaning there is power going to them but the amp isn't being shutdown before the computer goes down (bad for the speakers)

----------

## Nicholas.Walker

Update: 

I recompiled my kernel with Sound Card Support <*>

I added alsasound to boot with rc-update add alsasound boot

I still get these Error messages:

*Loading ALSA modules... 

* Loading: snd-card-0... 

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown paramter (see dmesg) 

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) 

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) 

FATAL: Error inserting snd_intel8x0 (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) 

* Loading: snd-seq-oss... 

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown paramter (see dmesg) 

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) 

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) 

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/seq/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) 

* Loading: snd-pcm-oss... 

WARNING: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) 

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) 

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) 

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss(/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) 

* Loading snd-mixer-oss... 

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) 

* Loading snd-seq... 

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) 

WARNING: Error inserting sund_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) 

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmseg) 

[ ok ] 

*Restoring Mixer Levels.... [ ok ]

when booting up

I had esound working yesterday but I can't get it to work today.

----------

## Cintra

You did configure..

```
CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y
```

didn't you?

how about your lsmod?

mvh

Btw I recommend http://www.linux-mag.com/2004-12/sound_01.html

2/3rds of the way down - Testing and Using Sound Tools

----------

## Nicholas.Walker

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> You did configure..
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y
> ```
> ...

 

Where do I find that to configure it?

lsmod lists nvidia and tg3 modules.

----------

## Cintra

```
#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y
```

----------

## Nicholas.Walker

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #
> 
> ...

 

in which config file is this?  i compiled the driver available from the kernel and now my sound loads without error but i still have no sound from xine, xmms or xmcd

----------

## Cintra

Hei

thats .config as in 'make xconfig'..

what does play sound for you?

did you go through aplay etc?

mvh

----------

## Nicholas.Walker

OK I succeeded in getting sound out of my machine.  I had to compile the modules found in Device Drivers-->ALSA-->PCI Devices-->.  now it works.

Thank you for your help.   :Smile: 

Nicholas

----------

